# Euro Vs. Sterling



## hotcoffey (5 Jan 2012)

Is now a good time to exchange a few thousand Sterling Pounds for Euro,Or should I wait??


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

For what? No-one has a crystal ball so no-one can give you any sort of guarantee in terms of speculating on currency exchange.


----------



## hotcoffey (5 Jan 2012)

Is there a trend towards a weaker Euro?


----------



## so-crates (5 Jan 2012)

You decide
http://www.ecb.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-gbp.en.html


----------



## ccraig (5 Jan 2012)

*Euro sterling exchange rate*

Historically a great time to be converting sterling to euro as the exchange rate is at a 12 month high, 6 months ago you were getting 10pc less at  1.11

See euro sterling historic graph
http://www.transfermate.com/en/exch...GBP&curr_lim=EUR&date_from=&date_to=&p=1+year

As so crates said, no-one knows what's around the corner but looking back it is certainly in a good place. Many experts still expect 12 to be a rough year for the euro.

Rates aside, check your bank, xe and Transfermate and see who offers the best rates on the day, banks are ridiculous though


----------

